# December Fishing and Duck hunting report Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

The fishing has been great with the cooler temps the speckled trout and redfish have moved into the marsh and winter patterns. The duck season has been great so far and december is right on track. Th seasoned reopened on Dec 17 th and we have had great hunts so far with plenty of grey ducks and some teal and scaup mixed in.

CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
www.ratherbe-fishing.co


----------

